# A stupid game.



## Joker

Time for a stupid game


----------



## Joker

I danced my Girlfriend because I am sexy like that.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I shot Homer because I'm sexy like that.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I slapped a stripper because I have issues.

(and I have nothing to add )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I shot a dog because I have amazing boobs


----------



## littlefairywren

I smoked with a toothbrush because I'm good in bed.


----------



## Adamantoise

I beat a glass of milk because I'm a pimp.


----------



## abstracterika

I slept with the Cookie Monster because I’m a pimp


----------



## AmyJo1976

I needed a stripper because hoes keep stealing my tacos ??? OMG!!!!!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

DazzlingAnna said:


> I slapped a stripper because I have issues.
> 
> (and I have nothing to add )


today i am in the mood for:
Slapping a stripper because i have AMAZING boobs.


----------



## Jay78

I beat Paris Hilton because I have issues


----------



## CPProp

I dance with a golf ball because I love to snort cocaine


----------



## Monster

I ate a bag of weed because I'm sexy like that 

_but weed is illegal_


----------



## AmyJo1976

I needed a stripper because I'm a pimp!


----------



## BigElectricKat

I shot a horse because hoes keep stealing my tacos!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I slapped a stripper because I'm sexy like that.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

AmyJo1976 said:


> I needed a stripper because I'm a pimp!


I volunteer! LMAO


----------



## ChattyBecca

I ran (like that will happen) naked with your grandma because hoes keep stealing my tacos.


----------

